# Billcatz1: Short Shift Kit



## 10VTurboPower (Mar 13, 2002)

i've noticed you're making a short shifter for the 200q20v. any word on the progress. also .. why haven't you posted an address so i can have the envelope ready to send my money in yet?! hehe.


----------

